# Thompson Center Encor Pro Hunter, Anyone have one?



## Goatguy

I was in the gun shop the other day and came upon a Thompson Center encore pro hunter. Checked it out a little bit and it seems to be a pretty snazzy little rifle. If any of you are familiar with it, you probably know that for ~250-350, you can get a new barrel for it which can be any type of shotgun, 50cal muzzleloader, or about a million different rifle calibers (and even a few handgun calibers .460 S&W, .500 S&W, .44mag, etc).

The gun was very comfortable to hold and the quality seemed top notch (T&C rifles usually are). 

The only thing I wasn't sure about was the single shot, it woudl be my first "single shot" rifle. I've been pretty spoiled with semi-autos, bolts, and levers. I am not sure if I would like the single shot or not.

Have any of you shot one before? (Any caliber). How was it? How was the accuracy? Quality hold up? How difficult is the barrel change?

Thanks for any info you folks got!


----------



## BuckBall

I use to have one in .30-06. I gave it to a friend of mine as I found the little rifle too light for upper high end cartridges. The recoil plainly thumps like a .458 and though they are high prized weapons, I'd say to stick to lower calibers like nothing higher than .308 Winchester. The 7mm-08 is a fine cartridge in these rifles and if you are able to take your game with one round, it's a good choice. But any follow up shots are very slow and you could lose your game due to this.


----------



## tallpaul

Plenty of real hunters use single shot rifles humanely every year to harvest big game. The TC Encore and contender ofr that matter have great reputations. As hunting guns they excel even in the bigger chamberings. The recoil due to the lightness is also a blessing for most in a hunting gun. It is not a gun designed for rapid fire that is true and its not really a "comfort" type rifle- it is a premier hunting gun. 

I have used single shot guns for years and do not feel handicapped for deer at all. I believe personally that if you "need" rapid fire for most big game then you should not be hunting.... and the encore and contender are not too slow unless ya are talking defense from grizzly etc.

The encore is a great gun if a single shot is for you...


----------



## JJ Grandits

Using a single shot firearm takes hunting to a different level. I could never stand the bang, bang, bang crowd. There is a guy who hunts deer up on the escarpment behind our place. I swear he needs a wheelbarrow to haul his ammo in. My SIL and DD both have Thompsons. All they eat is venison. I guess they work fine.


----------



## BuckBall

Oh yes, single shot weapons are excellent and highly accurate weapons. Just not for everyone. One shooters teach you more about sportsmanship than any other type of firearm out there, however, being a regular hunter, I've had to make a second follow up shot to terminate a slowly dying animal. I'd rather have a single shot over a semi any day. 

As to those hunters who need wheelbarrows lol...I know what you mean. I live on 40 acres and come hunting season, all the yahoos come out with they big ammo eating rifles to see how many rounds it takes to kill a deer.


----------



## tn_junk

I had an Encore or five. Sold them. Bought H&R (New England Firearms) Handi Rifles to replace them. Can buy an entire gun for what a barrel for the Encore costs, and they kill deer just as dead.

alan


----------



## tallpaul

I am a fan of the handi rifles too... I only have one in 357 mag right now. I am planning on reaming the chamber of it and a contender barrel to a 357 maximum before too long. I just got a 357 barrel for the contender I already have -actually a couple of contenders... I am sold on the max round.


----------



## tn_junk

tallpaul said:


> I am a fan of the handi rifles too... I only have one in 357 mag right now. I am planning on reaming the chamber of it and a contender barrel to a 357 maximum before too long. I just got a 357 barrel for the contender I already have -actually a couple of contenders... I am sold on the max round.


2 of my Handi's and one of my Encores (a 15") were .357 MAX. A *GREAT* round. It has killed several deer and a couple of beavers for me. Had to sell all my Handi stuff, including my Maxies, due to medical bills.
When I get back on my feet, I hope to have another Maxie.

alan

p.s. 4D reamers work great.


----------



## hunter63

T/C makes a high quality firearm, have several muzzle loaders.
Was also looking at the Contenders/Encores also, because of my experience with the MLs

Did go with the Handi mostly because of the cost, and like them a lot.

As far as hunting single shot guns, both rifles and shot guns, if you have a good shot take it, if not, don't.
You can usually hear in the woods, who shot and killed they're game vs those the shoot at game.
Just expensive noise.

As do use a T/C Hawken for deer, a single shot cartridge rifle is a step up.
I would some day like to pick up a Ruger Number One, just missed a good deal on a closet queen, used one in 45/70.

The only auto loading firearms I own are military style, which I don't use for hunting.


----------



## Goatguy

Well I ordered one yesterday from the gun shop. Should be here Tuesday. I only got the action, stock and fore stock. I couldn't decide on a caliber yet. I just don't know which to get!


----------



## tallpaul

Goatguy said:


> Well I ordered one yesterday from the gun shop. Should be here Tuesday. I only got the action, stock and fore stock. I couldn't decide on a caliber yet. I just don't know which to get!


see if you can register it as a pistol reciever... then you can put pistol or rifle barrells on it legally as long as you never put the pistol barrel on the rifle stocked frame- unless of course you have a SBR tax stamp for that reciever.

as far as the barrel to get it depends on the use you have in mind. You can search the net for an encore forum and see what barrells tend to do well overall. My freind has the ML barrel , .22 hornet and .357 max ... several other folks I know use the ML barrels


----------



## Goatguy

tallpaul said:


> see if you can register it as a pistol reciever... then you can put pistol or rifle barrells on it legally as long as you never put the pistol barrel on the rifle stocked frame- unless of course you have a SBR tax stamp for that reciever.
> 
> as far as the barrel to get it depends on the use you have in mind. You can search the net for an encore forum and see what barrells tend to do well overall. My freind has the ML barrel , .22 hornet and .357 max ... several other folks I know use the ML barrels


I was thinking about doing this but changed my mind. 

1. I want as few of my guns "registered" as possible.
2. I already have a S&W 460V, I have no real need for another hand cannon



Now, for Calibers, .223 would be fun for short-short/mid range target shooting and varmint. Also, its very very cheap to shoot.

25-06 would be a nice step up for better mid range accuracy and have enough power to still take varmint at those ranges.

270 A nice classic, I'd definitely take this if I could get it in a WSM, for the 270, the wsm will shoot 15% faster. 3700Fps with a 90 grainer, thats not too bad a combination. However I haven't yet found a barrell maker that makes WSM or WSSM for the Encores

308 I am thinking about as well, it would have an excellent factory load selection, lots of history. Proven accuracy to 800-1000 yards. 

300 Win Mag, Is probably at the top of my list. I can use it for long range paper punching as well as hunting of all variety. I can be hopped up to super milk jug extreme explosive funness. As well as downloaded to 30.06 or 308 ballistics to save on powder and shoulder fatigue. (Downloaded to 30-06 just doesn't sound right, haha)


Anyhow.When they offer all of these as calibers just from the factory. How is a guy supposed to choose?

www.tcarms.com/customShop/chart_encore_rifle.php


----------



## tallpaul

The .223 and 308 would make my list... 

The 300 mag is a great round but definately more expensive. For a striclty hunting gun its fine... plinkin them milkjugs adds up quik  

I like the 7mm mag too but then again big bear are not often found where I live  I could have as easliy went 300 win mag but got a steal on a remington 700 in 7mm first ... someday a 300 may find its way home. My bud swears by his.


----------



## Goatguy

It's true, Price would be substantially higher with a 300 win mag. But I do reload, so that helps quite a bit. I dont' know, such hard decisions. If only I had the money to buy 4 or 5 barrels w/ scope set ups. lol


----------



## tallpaul

Goatguy said:


> It's true, Price would be substantially higher with a 300 win mag. But I do reload, so that helps quite a bit. I dont' know, such hard decisions. If only I had the money to buy 4 or 5 barrels w/ scope set ups. lol


Ah I reload too... it used to be really cheap- now its a bit more especially weith rounds that need jacketted bulletts...

as far as the money to buy 4 or 5 barrells etc...

I remember as a teen going to the gun club and gawking at the old guys with thier georgeous guns and the collections some would have. We were mostly a bullseye club and the custom and high end pistols were awesome. As a young man the numbers were a bit overwhelming as were the "regular guns" of quality back then to me as it is to most. 

Ya know what- I am now one of the guys with the collections most would and do drool over... Know how it happened? One at a time and it does not take too long to build a decent battery. 

Keep your eyes open for deals that ya know are screaming deals and add them into the ones ya really want etc... 

I have never been much of a "playa" or into big dollar cars back in and just out of college 
and my friends never understood how I could buy a gun for several hundred every few months... I asked em how much they were spending at the bars and on dates? The look on their faces was often priceless... 

So start with one or two of those barrels and go from there...

btw there are forums where they sell and trade those barrells- graybeards forums have dedicated tc for sale forums.


----------



## hunter63

Congrats, I think you will find this a fun project, I know I do with the H&R.
You should see the looks at the range when you open the case and there are a couple of barrels to chose from. Shoot one for a while, then switch barrels and rock and roll.

Is the a list of available calibers ?
Yeah I know, I'm taking the lazy way out by asking, usally just look my self, but with this borrowed dial up, stuff take so long to load...........

How much does it weigh?
How much are each barrel's, couple of hundred each?, same as the Contender?
Gotta believe the 300 win mag will set you free, out of a light weight SS.

H&R doesn't make mag cal barrels, but the 45/70 will push you around a little.


----------



## Goatguy

Well I just got my first barrell last night. 20" 460 S&W. Since I already had a ton of shells and all of the reloading equipement, it seemed to make a good bit of sense. I was out shooting yesterday afternoon, Wow, What a fun little gun! Pretty hard on the shoulder, 20 shots later and it would seem that I got a good deal of broken vessels, but I suppose thats probably from some fo the hopped up 395grainers that went through.

Anyway, with the peep sight, standing/weaver position, at 50 yards, I can keep it at about 3 inches or so. I figure once the barrell breaks in and I can get a nice bench rest, it shoudl do pretty well. 

May get a trigger job on it too, I'm not sure, but I'd guess that it breaks between 6 and 7lbs. Its a very clean break and the trigger pull is smooth until then, but its still 6 or 7lbs and I'm sure accuracy would get better if I got it set to 2 or 2.5lbs. We'll see how it goes.

All in all, its a fun gun that is a good time to shoot, is short and light, and makes a heck of a lot of noise.


----------



## tn_junk

Goatguy said:


> Well I just got my first barrell last night. 20" 460 S&W. Since I already had a ton of shells and all of the reloading equipement, it seemed to make a good bit of sense. I was out shooting yesterday afternoon, Wow, What a fun little gun! Pretty hard on the shoulder, 20 shots later and it would seem that I got a good deal of broken vessels, but I suppose thats probably from some fo the hopped up 395grainers that went through.
> 
> Anyway, with the peep sight, standing/weaver position, at 50 yards, I can keep it at about 3 inches or so. I figure once the barrell breaks in and I can get a nice bench rest, it shoudl do pretty well.
> 
> May get a trigger job on it too, I'm not sure, but I'd guess that it breaks between 6 and 7lbs. Its a very clean break and the trigger pull is smooth until then, but its still 6 or 7lbs and I'm sure accuracy would get better if I got it set to 2 or 2.5lbs. We'll see how it goes.
> 
> All in all, its a fun gun that is a good time to shoot, is short and light, and makes a heck of a lot of noise.


I had one in 460 S&W- Spend a few $ and get the Pro-Hunter stock with the good recoil pad- Made a world of difference with a full load of Lil' Gun and the 405 grain bullets that I was shooting. I had a muzzle brake put on mine, my first and last. Didn't like the blowback. You should be able to shoot a 1-1/2" to 2" group at 100 yards easily- I could, and I ain't no great shot.
Congrats on the nice new toy!

alan

p.s. Right before I sold my 20" .460, I was playing around with using H4895 and 500 grain bullets. Made an interesting low velocity load.


----------



## Goatguy

galump said:


> p.s. Right before I sold my 20" .460, I was playing around with using H4895 and 500 grain bullets. Made an interesting low velocity load.


Where did you find .452" 500 grain bullets? The heaviest I have found so far was the 395's


----------



## tn_junk

Goatguy said:


> Where did you find .452" 500 grain bullets? The heaviest I have found so far was the 395's


Cast my own. Used Lee molds that dropped the bullets at .458/.459 dia. Then used a series of (3) Lee sizing dies (.457, .455, .453) to size down progressively. I shot my cast bullets at .453 dia. out of my Encore. Did the same with the 405 grain and 340 grain that I shot.

alan


----------



## hunter63

Congrats,
How much does it weigh?
I'll bet it was fun...........


----------



## Goatguy

galump said:


> Cast my own. Used Lee molds that dropped the bullets at .458/.459 dia. Then used a series of (3) Lee sizing dies (.457, .455, .453) to size down progressively. I shot my cast bullets at .453 dia. out of my Encore. Did the same with the 405 grain and 340 grain that I shot.
> 
> alan


Ah Gotcha... YOu must have added a gas check to those right? I can't imagine straight lead being able to hande 65,000 range of pressure


----------



## tn_junk

Goatguy said:


> Ah Gotcha... YOu must have added a gas check to those right? I can't imagine straight lead being able to hande 65,000 range of pressure


No gas checks. I was casting out of a fairly hard alloy, 94% WW + 5% Linotype + 1% tin. I was using my "super special" bullet lube and COW as a case filler with punched cardboard spacers. I quit using gas checks on anything 35 caliber and over many years ago and have never had any leading problems if I kept the pressure in the 50,000 range, which these loads were. With the H4895 pressure was closer to 35,000. Even with this fairly light loading, the .460 thumped my shoulder pretty good until I bought the Pro Hunter stock.

alan


----------



## Goatguy

galump said:


> Cast my own. Used Lee molds that dropped the bullets at .458/.459 dia. Then used a series of (3) Lee sizing dies (.457, .455, .453) to size down progressively. I shot my cast bullets at .453 dia. out of my Encore. Did the same with the 405 grain and 340 grain that I shot.
> 
> alan


hhmm... Thats a really interesting idea... That would open up all of the 45-70 ammunition. Which would effectively triple the availability & types of bullets available.

Could one use this method on jacketed bullets as well? For instance... This woudl be a heck of bullet to use 

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=894708

But it only comes in .458" diameter. Interesting...


----------



## tn_junk

Goatguy said:


> Could one use this method on jacketed bullets as well? For instance... This woudl be a heck of bullet to use
> 
> http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=894708
> 
> But it only comes in .458" diameter. Interesting...


Borrowed couple of jacketed .458 bullets from a friend. Took me about an hour to drill the first stuck bullet out of my sizing die and get it all polished back up. Didn't try the second bullet.
You might do better if you play around with a really slick sizing lube, but I am not sure it will ever work. 


alan


----------

